# Beautiful pattern



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Just found this on my FB page. Absolutely beautiful. Will be on the needles very shortly for my wonderful GD. And it just so happens I have the yarn in stock too. Now that's a coincidence lol

http://www.deramores.com/patons-rabbit-and-dress-pattern?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=patons_kal

A


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

What coincidence :lol:? You're always thinking about her...you bought it ahead of time :thumbdown:


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

My mistake....I mean thumbs up...so sorry.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Yep. She is wonderful. Always being thought about. I don't know what I would do without her. She is my yarn destash operator lol


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> Yep. She is wonderful. Always being thought about. I don't know what I would do without her. She is my yarn destash operator lol


I can relate. I have a destasher on the way.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

TheHomeKeeper-Adorable. Thanks for sharing! Denise


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wonderful patterns! Will be downloading soon but I will have to purchase the yarn! Oh, well.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely pattern, dress and the rabbit. A definite must be knit.


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

thank you have printed and about to go through stash to find wool.sooo cute.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Great patterns! Thank you.


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank-you really love these patterns would love to knit them.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. Great rabbit to keep for future babies.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks. Gorgeous little dress.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks, it's gorgeous!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> Just found this on my FB page. Absolutely beautiful. Will be on the needles very shortly for my wonderful GD. And it just so happens I have the yarn in stock too. Now that's a coincidence lol
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/patons-rabbit-and-dress-pattern?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=patons_kal
> 
> A


I like your avatar. Bless His Holy Name.


----------

